# IRS 2020



## madeira (Jun 12, 2018)

Please can anyone advise on the following: My partner who is Portuguese has received her overdue PT Pension with the back payment. Where on the IRS form would I put this income. I would appreciate any help. Thank you.


----------



## TonyJ1 (May 20, 2014)

Anexo A - Quadros 5A or 5B - refer to specific legislation to choose which option is best


----------

